
Philadelphia DA Sues Big Pharma, Drops All Marijuana Possession Charges - tdfx
https://www.phillymag.com/news/2018/02/16/krasner-big-pharma-marijuana-possession/
======
cptkoons
Opiods help thousands and many people need these drugs. My mother is a cancer
patient and has to jump through hoops to get her meds filled with back and
forth trips. Has to turn in empty bottles and account for all pills. Again,
you cannot blame the oxygen for the fire. We need serious reform and make help
available as all other advanced countries have already done and proved it
works...but the US is full of greedy, ignorant conservatives on their throne
of perfectness and pure hypocrisy.

~~~
IntronExon
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_1](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_1)

You can literally blame the oxygen for the fire.

You are correct that people need these drugs, and there should be a
distinction drawn between cancer patients and people with a dicky back. The
problem is that for a while now, Purdue and other companies have been flooding
us with “oxygen” and people just want to put out the fire. Sadly it will take
time to to normalize the response once the flow of “oxygen” has been
staunched, and poeple will suffer until then. More people and society as a
whole are suffering now though.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
This kind of "need to do _something_ about it" attitude us how we ended up
with the war on terror and the first war on drugs

~~~
IntronExon
If terrorism killed as many people as opiates and ruined as many lives, it
would be justifiable to fight that war. There is also a difference between
reforming corrupt Rx and business practices, and fighting a “war”. Most of all
though, this is not a case of people making informed choices to use dangerous
drugs, they were grossly misled.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
I guess the point is that legislation is difficult to undo, is typically
written to implement short-term political goals that are not always in the
public interest, and further disenfranchises the outgroup of the day

------
Endy
Drops all marijuana charges? Boy am I glad I'm not in Philly or I'd be in city
hall every day demanding this person's removal and incarceration for aiding
and abetting drug users immediately.

~~~
IntronExon
I don’t agree with you, but even if I did I’d ask if you knew the difference
between aiding, and abetting. You can make a lousy argument in this case for
abetting, it unless you’re claiming that the PA DA gave people pot or
paraphernalia, aiding is right out.

